# IVF Success for 38+



## loretta65 (Jul 11, 2017)

I am 38+ and I am scheduled for IVF next month. For some reasons I have had to put off having a child till I was 35. But even after a lot of effort and meeting infertility professionals, I have been unable to conceive till now. Have any of you had a successful IVF at 38 or older? Please share your experiences so that I can at least know where I stand.


----------



## Lilly08 (Jul 18, 2017)

loretta65 said:


> I am 38+ and I am scheduled for IVF next month. For some reasons I have had to put off having a child till I was 35. But even after a lot of effort and meeting infertility professionals, I have been unable to conceive till now. Have any of you had a successful IVF at 38 or older? Please share your experiences so that I can at least know where I stand.


Hi @loretta65 welcome to the forum. Thank you for sharing your story with us. 
Nowadays it is possible to get pregnant even in your 60s. It depends on each woman, of course. I think that with the right treatment and care you should be able to to be a mother. Maybe you just need to keep on trying a bit more. Most of times it takes more than an IVF cycle to get a BFP.
The important thing is not to lose hope and to keep on trying. You can add some alternative techniques like acupuncture to increase your chances. You can consider egg or sperm donation as well.
I'm about to turn 48 years and conceived my son naturally when I was 37. I can't be pregnant anymore -due to other issues- but I'm planning to have a second child through surrogacy. 
As you can see.. there is always a chance.
Good luck in your journey.


----------



## hannahpeter (Nov 19, 2017)

It alright dear. Give things a little time. Things will work out for you soon. I also got married late. I started ttc at the age of 36. I had to struggle for 4 years. I got success through IVF when I was 40. So, age is not a big problem. Just don't lose hope. Things will work out for you too. Good luck with everything.


----------



## susanclark (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello! Yes, be hopeful for IVF as I know some of my family members they had their first IVF cycles in their age of 40 but the main thing was they did their IVF from the best clinic. So, be hopeful and choose a right clinic with high success rates and wish for the best. It has nothing to do with your age. Good Luck


----------



## Nevaeh (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey how's going on?.I am here to give you a success story about ivf at 38+.It was not someone else story.Yeah you are right it's mine.I was at 36 when i decided to go through ivf treatment.First i ignore it and trying my best to conceive a baby by naturally process.After wasting 1 year in making decision I determined and never shook my feet from my step.After that i went through some cycles.After completing my second cycle there were lot of chances.So what happened to me.I got pregnant then i was in between 39-40.So it's have a very little effect on age.You must ignore it becasue more you think more upset you will be.Just choose a track where you have to walk.That's it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi loretta65,
I am a co-owner of a small clothing store along with my DH. I think you are talking about the same clinic where me and my husband has signed up for surrogacy. It is called Surrogacyinfo. You can search it online. The clinic is located in Kiev, Ukraine. We are waiting for our first round of treatment as we only signed contracts in September. We will also be using my eggs and my husbands sperm. This clinic offer a "guarantee" package, so we get unlimited attempts until we have success.

There's legislation in Ukraine that states that couples who are infertile can us a surrogate. I'm assuming there is a medical reason for you already using a surrogate, so you should qualify. With us, we didn't have any diagnosed illness or anything physical to see, but we had 5 failed IVF attempts, so that was enough to qualify us.
The accommodations facilities provided by here were satisfactory.
I strongly recommend Surrogacyinfo to all the IPs craving for a baby of their own to complete their family.

Good luck for your baby's future!
May all be blessed with children . . 0


----------



## kristen R (Dec 29, 2017)

Hii dear, 
I am feeling bad for you are unable to conceive till i know its really tough time for you.But undergoing Ivf is a right decision.IVF is a like blessing and works amazingly for many women who are struggling with it.
It is the very effective method to treat infertility.
My aunt had the same problem.She is 40 years old.She also had some complications in conceiving naturally.She had the treatment from BiotexCom clinic in Ukraine.The doctor and staff are very so good.They start the treatment only when 100% assure of desired results.They take care their patients with full attention.Although it is costly if you get desired results by giving some cost, then why you are waiting to go for it.Be positive and prepared for this treatment.I hope everything will be fine.
Good luck


----------



## NikaJ (Oct 6, 2017)

Unfortunately, I wasn’t able to conceive with the help of IVF. Anyway, we became parents thanks to surrogacy. In our reproduction center we met a lot of infertile couples. You know, a lot of them were over 35 and most of them had successful IVF attempts. That’s why I can assure you, that 38 is a great age to conceive. If your doctor said that this option is for you, go ahead. What are you waiting for? I’m sure you will be blessed with kids soon. 
Choose a good medical center. Go through all the necessary examinations. Of course, no one will guarantee you the positive result. But you will never know until you try. Do it and let us know how are you doing. Don’t waste your time. We all wish you good luck.


----------



## Emilykingston (Mar 19, 2018)

Dear loretta65, I hope you are doing good. Honey, it is fine to plan a baby at whatever age you want. It is not your fault that you can't conceive now. The best thing is that you are considerate towards IVF now. Now you are stressing over the fact if you can get pregnant or not via IVF. 38 is not a very old age. You are still very young. IVF doesn't depend on age. It is the body's health and your emotional capacity that matters. I have seen healthy women getting successful IVF at 40+. There are also examples of women getting unsuccessful as well.Like I said everything depends on you. You definitely have a fair chance at getting a successful IVF. I had mine at the age of 42. The only key was to stay as happy as possible. Eat healthily and do stuff that calms my mind. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Diana17 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello, 
I think you should not worry yourself so much just because you not been able to conceive. Infertility has become a big problem in the modern society and so there is need to find ways to go round it. Luckily, advancement in technology has made things easier. More than 5 million children have been born courtesy of IVF. So I believe that you have a good chance to conceive through it. Note that women can carry a pregnancy even past the age of 50 years. I will explain this shortly. You see, it is only the quality of eggs that deteriorates as one advance in age. The uterus does not deteriorate and so it should be capable of carrying a fetus even past the age of 50. So, I think your friend should not panic but focus on IVF. The doctor will carry tests on her eggs and if the quality is found to be low, they will recommend that they are donated. What will happen in this case is that she will be stimulated to help her endometrium to grow. The donated egg will then be fertilized in the lab and observed for a few days. If it shows signs of growing, it will be transferred into her uterus. She will be required to go for a test after two weeks to determine if the embryo has attached itself or not. With this method, it is possible for a couple to have multiple children. Two or three eggs may be transferred and if they attach themselves it can result in multiple children.


----------



## friendly_mom1 (Aug 18, 2018)

loretta65 said:


> I am 38+ and I am scheduled for IVF next month. For some reasons I have had to put off having a child till I was 35. But even after a lot of effort and meeting infertility professionals, I have been unable to conceive till now. Have any of you had a successful IVF at 38 or older? Please share your experiences so that I can at least know where I stand.


Hey Loretta, how are you? I hope you're doing fine. I realize the prospect of IVF at this age brings to your mind trepidation. But, it's alright. There are loads of women who have conceived after 40 and above. So, do not lose hope. Stay relaxed. Do not allow yourself to get stressed at all. I have you in my prayers. Everything will work out just fine.


----------



## goldmariee9 (Jan 13, 2022)

I strongly recommend Surrogacyinfo to all the IPs craving for a baby of their own to complete their family. 
get-mobdro.com/home/


----------



## Paola80 (11 mo ago)

It all started a year after being married. My hubby and I decided the time was right to start our family. I was 27 and my hubby was 28. I stopped the pill in the November of 2011, and when I didn’t get my period until the following May, I knew deep inside this wasn’t going to be easy. Our GP referred us to a gynaecologist who put me on Clomid for 8 months and told me every month to keep taking Clomid, that it would work.
Finally I decided to seek a second opinion at a fertility specialist, and after all the tests we received no real answer as to why we weren’t falling pregnant. Hubby and I then did our first and only IUI cycle. That cycle was unsuccessful.
Not being happy with the way things were being treated, we got a referral to another gynaecologist who was lovely. He took the time to talk to us, checked my hubby out and gave him the all-clear, and then did a laparoscopy on me. We found out that I have irregular periods due to PCOS and also have endometriosis.
This gynaecologist then referred us to Westmead Fertility Centre. We went to an information night and met with and in the following weeks went straight to IVF treatment. Our IVF cycle was an emotional roller-coaster that no one can prepare you for. When all your friends and younger brother are all announcing they are expecting, it made it a challenge to deal with. Hubby and I were so lucky we fell pregnant on our first cycle, and while we were both excited over the moon, we were anxious that something would go wrong. Thank goodness everything was smooth sailing and we are blessed with a beautiful Westmead Fertility Centre miracle baby daughter. After 4 years of an emotional ride, from doctors to gynaecologists to operations to IVF, it was so worth the wait. It didn’t feel like it at the time, but looking back now it was. Don’t give up – have a plan and faith!
Also watch this for better impression that will give you more faith https://go.rancah.com/0xe2Oy4h


----------

